# my second "FREE" 508... and 301...



## jst4fun001 (Jul 16, 2002)

Okay, if you saw my other thread, I was almost bragging... okay I was bragging, about how happy I was with my decision and why I went with the Dish digital home plan, and how they were out of 501's so I got a "brand new" 508, well the plot thickens...

When I got home from work, the same day I wrote the other thread... BOTH receivers, the 508 and the 301 were out. The 301 showing black screen instead of video, with overlays still working, and the 508 just showing and recording huge blocks of crud.

Then the fun begins... calling tech support....

First person gets me to reset the 301, and video came back, so we start working on the 508, they conclude that it is just a bad 508 and I have to request RMA, get new one mailed, etc. But I had only had the system for 24hrs, and wasn't convinced it was just bad luck. I ask for my "3 day grace period" to be extended so I don't get locked into a year contract with problems like this, they put me on hold... and then "accidentally" hang up on me ! 

Wait on hold again... get different person, explain situation. 301 has frozen up already again, so at least they don't think it is a simple issue. We go through about 30 different signal strength checks and all seems fine, they put me on hold and then "accidentally" hang up on me AGAIN !!! :|

I get the next person online and tell him I'm not happy, but as long as he doesn't hang up on me... I will keep my cool... so the few times he stepped away from desk, he left his headset on, and just set it on the desk instead of putting me on hold 

Anyway, this guy was obviously smarter, and was convinced a senior technician needed to come to my house asap. He escalates it and tells me someone will call me at 8am the next morning.

Morning comes and the local service center doesn't call, so I call them. They try to schedule for sometime in the future, and I tell them no way, has to be today, cuz my "3 day grace period" ends today, and if it's not working by end of day i'm cancelling. 

They sent someone out a couple hours later... great guy, very helpful. He re-did a couple wire crimps just to clean up the install, but he eventually was convinced that BOTH receivers were just bad. 

Lucky for me, he had brand new, confirmed non-refurbished 301 and 508 with him. So I'm on my second set. 

We'll see if they can last until I get home today !!!!


----------

